# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Celularin me Kontrat e keni?

## Cub

Celularin me Kontrat  e kani apo pa kontrat..me rimbushje ?? Dhe si ju shkon shum tarifa mujore

----------


## HoteL-MadriD

E kam me kontrate.

Pa lidhje qe e kam mare.

Paguaj me shum se 30 euro ne muajt.

----------


## AlbaneZ

Per momentin nuk e kam me kontrate por keto dite them ta lidh kontraten.

----------


## YaSmiN

Me kontrat per arsyje pune me shume.Paguan puna ime,gjithashtu nuk mund te marr cdo numer qe dua ne ate numer celulari pa folur me kompanin e celularit ose pa e pranuar ate numer qe do te me marri ose ta marr.

----------


## elbasanlliu_20

numer me kontrat sigurisht.biznesmenet skan si te bejn ndryshe :P fatura vjen goxha,por edhe me rimbushje nuk shtyhej me,harxhohej me shum.

----------


## Cub

Une e kisha pa kontrat,dhe me thynte ne mes sa her qe e rumbushja telin.Tani jam rahat...Me vjen me shum tarifa mujore po ska gje ja vlen

----------


## eagle_eye_andi

Me kontrate, per arsyen se kushton shume me pak sherbimi.
Fatura mujore rreth €30.-, por qe per kohen qe harxoj ne tel. eshte fantastike  :shkelje syri:

----------


## BaBa

> Celularin me Kontrat e keni?


Po me kontrraten e xhepit tu i fut nga 3,4 karta njave  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## adibela

me kontrate me kontrate e kam edhe une po tani po zbardh faturen dhe eheheh keto dy kompanite me duket se kan gjet prajsen per fitime ketu ke ne.

----------


## donna76

une e ka me ngarkim :pa dhembe:   pa  kontrate e kam e perdor pak

----------


## chicita_bonita

un per vete e kam me kontrrate dhe me vjen nja $100 ne muaj me taxa shkon i cike me shume po e kam  me dy linja me i llaf me dy cel and 2000 min cdo muaj

----------

